# Bluegrass RC



## Brent McDowell (Jul 2, 2008)

Open CBs to the LB as relayed to me:
2 4 6 8 9 11 17 19 23 26 29 30 33 37 40 42 45 47 50 53 56 59 60 61 66 72


----------



## Brent McDowell (Jul 2, 2008)

I also heard that Joe Harp won the derby with Ziggy! Congrats to Tim and Shannon Thurby, and Twin Oak Kennels on Ziggy making the derby list with 2 wins in the last 3 trials.


----------



## TMURRAY (Feb 17, 2005)

Brent McDowell said:


> I also heard that Joe Harp won the derby with Ziggy! Congrats to Tim and Shannon Thurby, and Twin Oak Kennels on Ziggy making the derby list with 2 wins in the last 3 trials.


Congrats Guys!!!!!!!


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

Brent McDowell said:


> I also heard that Joe Harp won the derby with Ziggy! Congrats to Tim and Shannon Thurby, and Twin Oak Kennels on Ziggy making the derby list with 2 wins in the last 3 trials.



*Congrats to Ziggy, Tim and Shannon, and Joe Harp!!*


----------



## Sundown49 aka Otey B (Jan 3, 2003)

Way to go Tim and Shannon...........congrats to Ziggy and Joe Harp also


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Congrats to Tim, Shannon, and..Joe.on Ziggys win and attaining the derby list


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Derby Placements:


PlaceNumberDog NameOwnerHandler1st6Happy HippieTim & Shannon ThurbyJoe Harp2nd17Tall Oaks Desire To GoRussel OgdenTrey Lawrence3rd16Ragin' River RoxxTammy BellTammy Bell4th1Hawkeye's RedwingLeon StepanianBill Hillman


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks to the Bluegrass club for a great job.

Tim Kreher and his KY Wildlife Management, team do an amazing job of balancing this resource for wildlife - and the retriever sports also benefit.


----------



## CHMHFCR (Feb 2, 2004)

Chris, you and Tim set up a great Derby. We enjoyed seeing you and running your test.


----------



## Chris Atkinson (Jan 3, 2003)

Thanks Sherie,

It was great seeing you and Clint.

I don't know how much you heard, but my co-judge was pretty good at deflecting all critical comments towards me. I'd imagine he'll want to take a bit of credit for your compliments. And frankly...he should take quite a bit of credit. He knows a good bit about setting up good tests to get the right answers without "killing" the pups. 

I love that new mound they put in the field that I know as the David DuPont field.

It was a great time. 

Thanks! Chris


----------



## Ricky Elston (Nov 25, 2004)

congrats tim


----------



## vanman (Sep 26, 2007)

Congrats to Tim Kreher on he and Shades Am. 4th.wish u were pounding mallards with us.


----------



## vanman (Sep 26, 2007)

Convrats to Tim Thirby on derby win also.


----------



## Bryan Manning (May 22, 2005)

Anybody know any results from the Q?


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Congrats again to Tim Thurby and Ziggy for.the derby win and to Bones for the Am. 2nd. Good Job!


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Sorry no updates, but I can't get a good signal on the grounds.

Open Results:
1st #40 Roxie O/Bill Benson H/Ray Voight
2nd #4 Ghost O/Don Bovers H/Ray Voight
3rd #30 Cori O/Steve Brenner H/Ray Voight
4th #56 Jet O/Jim Powers H/Ray Voight
RJ #53 Dealer O/Mike Molthan H/Tim Milligan
Jam #9 Rainey O/Dubose H/Ray Voight
Jam #11 Morgan O/Greg Cross H/Joe Harp
Jam #42 Goody O/Jarrod&Kim Lattinville H/Bobby Wills
Jam #45 Rocky O/Lydia Fekula H/Ray Voight

Amateur Results:
1st #35 Jewel O/H Jeff Schuett
2nd #16 Bones O/H Tim Thurby
3rd #29 Rip O/H Drew Harris
4th #41 Shade O/H Tim Kreher
RJam #14 Reba O/H Brad Knight
Jam #10 Morgan O/H Greg Cross
Jam #15 Lucky O/H Jason Fleming
Jam #20 Babe O/H Jeff Schuett
Jam #28 Chewey O/H Phil Heye
Jam #34 Jewel O/H Jeff Turner

Qualifying Results:
1st #8 Drake O/Mike Lardy H/Ray Voight
2nd #11 Angus O/Larry Stinson H/Jimmie Darnell
3rd #17 Dallas O/ Scott Leonescu H/Ray Voight
4th #19 Roscoe O/Chad Clagg H/Chris Christopher
RJam #2 Reba O/H Brad Knight
Jam #13 Nala O/H Erin O'Brien
Jam #16 Jessie O/H Walt Maki

I know the Open & Amateur results are correct, the Qualifying results were passed down through the grapevine, so they may be mixed up. Sorry if they are.

Thanks everyone for the Congrats!!!


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Congrats to.Tim Kreher and Shade on the Am. 4th. Also the grounds are top.caliber thanks to you and your staff at W. Ky. WMA


----------



## Erin O'Brien (Mar 5, 2010)

TimThurby said:


> Sorry no updates, but I can't get a good signal on the grounds.
> 
> Open Results:
> 1st #40 Roxie O/Bill Benson H/Ray Voight
> ...


4th in the qual was #19 Roscoe handled by Chris Christopher. And Walt also got a jam with #16.

And congrats to everyone! I enjoyed watching everyone run the last 2 series in the Am today!


----------



## TimThurby (May 22, 2004)

Erin O'Brien said:


> 4th in the qual was #19 Roscoe handled by Chris Christopher. And Walt also got a jam with #16.
> 
> And congrats to everyone! I enjoyed watching everyone run the last 2 series in the Am today!


Thanks Erin!!! I figured I'd get something wrong. LOL I fixed it.


----------



## captain2560 (Jan 23, 2007)

Congrats to Brad Knight and Dr. Phil and Jeff Turner on RJ and jams in the Am.


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

*

Way to go Tim and Bones!!

Aaron*


----------



## Beverly Burns (Apr 20, 2006)

The grounds/water are as great for dog work as any place I have seen....and they are public grounds! Thanks to all of the club workers and powers that be that helped make it a great weekend. Denise and Jeff, Phil and Mary, Dana and Trey, Brooks and especially Tim. Wonderful that you folks still put on a tail gate too! Thanks.


----------



## meleagris (May 20, 2003)

Congrads to everyone!!!

So Chris....what's this I hear about a new name...."puppy killer" is it????  Great so see you! See you in a couple weeks!!

John


----------



## helencalif (Feb 2, 2004)

Congrats to Tammy Bell and Ragin' River Roxx on their Derby placement.

DOUBLE CONGRATS: Roxxie is now has 13 pts. She is our first Shaq-Ruby puppy to make the Derby list.

Momma Ruby says ... you go, girls!

Proud breeder of Roxxie,
Helen


----------



## Suzanne Burr (Jul 13, 2004)

Congrats to Chewey and Phil on their Amateur JAM. 
Proud Granny,
SuzanneB


----------

